# Saved by you guys and TUG



## 45#1 (Jul 9, 2020)

My wife and I are members of *HGVC* in Myrtle Beach, Ocean 22.  We are spending the week that is reserved for the July 4th week at *Ocean 22*.  But, it was almost a disaster week.  Monday, July 6th we met with a *HGVC *salesman that they arraigned.  He sold us to upgrade our *Ocean 22* resort to the newer Enclave 2 BR.  We also bought into a 1BR in the new *Charleston *SC Hilton resort that will be open in 2021.  We financed a ton...let say it was under *$100,000*.    Well, last night my wife and I got on our laptops and came across your the *TUG* website.  Wow!  Needless to say we took the advice of the "experts" on board here.  *We RAN! * We just got back from the *HGVC* office and cancelled both contracts well within the 5 days.  The cancellation went without a hitch.  Thank you everyone for saving us a ton of money.  Looking into the future and still *HGVC *club members we will be on the _*TUG BBS*_ message board and can't wait getting educated from you guys. Thanks again!


----------



## pharmacistking (Jul 9, 2020)

@Grammarhero


----------



## RX8 (Jul 9, 2020)

45#1 said:


> My wife and I are members of *HGVC* in Myrtle Beach, Ocean 22.  We are spending the week that is reserved for the July 4th week at *Ocean 22*.  But, it was almost a disaster week.  Monday, July 6th we met with a *HGVC *salesman that they arraigned.  He sold us to upgrade our *Ocean 22* resort to the newer Enclave 2 BR.  We also bought into a 1BR in the new *Charleston *SC Hilton resort that will be open in 2021.  We financed a ton...let say it was under *$100,000*.    Well, last night my wife and I got on our laptops and came across your the *TUG* website.  Wow!  Needless to say we took the advice of the "experts" on board here.  *We RAN! * We just got back from the *HGVC* office and cancelled both contracts well within the 5 days.  The cancellation went without a hitch.  Thank you everyone for saving us a ton of money.  Looking into the future and still *HGVC *club members we will be on the _*TUG BBS*_ message board and can't wait getting educated from you guys. Thanks again!



Congrats on saving $100K. With all that savings you might consider spending $15 to become a TUG Member (versus a guest).


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 9, 2020)

Congratulations on finding TUG! I would also suggest sending a rescission letter via mail or whatever method is spelled out in the contract. While I wouldn't expect Hilton to do something shady like "lose" your in person recission, it is better safe than sorry.


----------



## Panina (Jul 9, 2020)

45#1 said:


> My wife and I are members of *HGVC* in Myrtle Beach, Ocean 22.  We are spending the week that is reserved for the July 4th week at *Ocean 22*.  But, it was almost a disaster week.  Monday, July 6th we met with a *HGVC *salesman that they arraigned.  He sold us to upgrade our *Ocean 22* resort to the newer Enclave 2 BR.  We also bought into a 1BR in the new *Charleston *SC Hilton resort that will be open in 2021.  We financed a ton...let say it was under *$100,000*.    Well, last night my wife and I got on our laptops and came across your the *TUG* website.  Wow!  Needless to say we took the advice of the "experts" on board here.  *We RAN! * We just got back from the *HGVC* office and cancelled both contracts well within the 5 days.  The cancellation went without a hitch.  Thank you everyone for saving us a ton of money.  Looking into the future and still *HGVC *club members we will be on the _*TUG BBS*_ message board and can't wait getting educated from you guys. Thanks again!


Welcome to Tug,  love that you found us in time.

There are so many good HGVC resales at a small fraction of the cost that you almost spent.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 9, 2020)

wow...amazing!  so very happy you dodged that expensive bullet!


----------



## DazedandConfused (Jul 9, 2020)

45#1 said:


> My wife and I are members of *HGVC* in Myrtle Beach, Ocean 22.  We are spending the week that is reserved for the July 4th week at *Ocean 22*.  But, it was almost a disaster week.  Monday, July 6th we met with a *HGVC *salesman that they arraigned.  He sold us to upgrade our *Ocean 22* resort to the newer Enclave 2 BR.  We also bought into a 1BR in the new *Charleston *SC Hilton resort that will be open in 2021.  We financed a ton...let say it was under *$100,000*.    Well, last night my wife and I got on our laptops and came across your the *TUG* website.  Wow!  Needless to say we took the advice of the "experts" on board here.  *We RAN! * We just got back from the *HGVC* office and cancelled both contracts well within the 5 days.  The cancellation went without a hitch.  Thank you everyone for saving us a ton of money.  Looking into the future and still *HGVC *club members we will be on the _*TUG BBS*_ message board and can't wait getting educated from you guys. Thanks again!



Congrats...now here is advice #2...use less *bold* in your posts


----------



## GT75 (Jul 9, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> I would also suggest sending a rescission letter via mail or whatever method is spelled out in the contract.


Welcome, I also agree with the advice given by @dioxide45.   HGVC is a standup company, but certainly, want to ensure that you have followed the official process to ensure that they will cancel your contracts.


----------



## dayooper (Jul 10, 2020)

GT75 said:


> Welcome, I also agree with the advice given by @dioxide45.   HGVC is a standup company, but certainly, want to ensure that you have followed the official process to ensure that they will cancel your contracts.


Yup, I agree. Send the letter via usps just to be safe


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 10, 2020)

good job.  You have 1 time to rescind, you have a lifetime to repurchase (resale).


----------



## paigea (Jul 11, 2020)

RX8 said:


> Congrats on saving $100K. With all that savings you might consider spending $15 to become a TUG Member (versus a guest).


Ouch.  But true.


----------



## JustynaC (Jul 11, 2020)

Wow!  That's incredible!  Welcome to TUG.


----------



## CPNY (Jul 11, 2020)

45#1 said:


> My wife and I are members of *HGVC* in Myrtle Beach, Ocean 22.  We are spending the week that is reserved for the July 4th week at *Ocean 22*.  But, it was almost a disaster week.  Monday, July 6th we met with a *HGVC *salesman that they arraigned.  He sold us to upgrade our *Ocean 22* resort to the newer Enclave 2 BR.  We also bought into a 1BR in the new *Charleston *SC Hilton resort that will be open in 2021.  We financed a ton...let say it was under *$100,000*.    Well, last night my wife and I got on our laptops and came across your the *TUG* website.  Wow!  Needless to say we took the advice of the "experts" on board here.  *We RAN! * We just got back from the *HGVC* office and cancelled both contracts well within the 5 days.  The cancellation went without a hitch.  Thank you everyone for saving us a ton of money.  Looking into the future and still *HGVC *club members we will be on the _*TUG BBS*_ message board and can't wait getting educated from you guys. Thanks again!


Don’t make another 100K mistake. Send a certified letter if you still can! Make sure both sign the letter of intent to cancel. Congrats on saving the 100K. Other tuggers in the past have taken half of the money they saved and sent some of us a check with their saving. I can PM you my address. Personal check is fine HAHAH. kidding.


----------



## billymach4 (Jul 13, 2020)

TUG is a wonderful Forum for timeshare facts and education. We also have to take into consideration that we are on the WWW and there is a degree of anonymity of new guests. While I welcome and applaud your new found savings and respect your post I need more proof given the claim of less than $100,000. 

We attract a large number of guests to the forums that make all sorts of claims over the years. So called salespeople, fake references, people trying to sell snake oil, you name it. Although I myself don't visit and post regularly there are people on TUG that can vouch for my existence. 

With all due respect... Can you please back up your claim. $100,000 is a lot of money even if financed. I find it hard to believe someone would put about $100,000 on the line without performing due diligence prior to signing on the dotted line. 

I need to fact check your claim.


----------



## RX8 (Jul 13, 2020)

billymach4 said:


> TUG is a wonderful Forum for timeshare facts and education. We also have to take into consideration that we are on the WWW and there is a degree of anonymity of new guests. While I welcome and applaud your new found savings and respect your post I need more proof given the claim of less than $100,000.
> 
> We attract a large number of guests to the forums that make all sorts of claims over the years. So called salespeople, fake references, people trying to sell snake oil, you name it. Although I myself don't visit and post regularly there are people on TUG that can vouch for my existence.
> 
> ...



I am probably more cynical than most but I don’t see anything in the OP,s statements to suggest an ulterior motive. He purchased two deeds and admits it was something under $100,000, which isn’t out of line for two retail deeds. He didn’t have anything negative to say about HGVC or the sales reps, said he rescinded after finding TUG, and is still a happy timeshare owner with his current HGVC.  You say that you find it hard to believe that the OP didn’t do due diligence prior to signing on the dotted line but doesn’t everyone who purchases a timeshare at a presentation do so without due diligence?  Unlike most people who purchase from the developer he did his due diligence after the fact and in time to rescind.  This all seems legit to me but maybe I am missing something.


----------



## GT75 (Jul 13, 2020)

billymach4 said:


> While I welcome and applaud your new found savings and respect your post I need more proof given the claim of less than $100,000.


I agree with @RX8.    I don't see anything in OPs statements to suggest an ulterior motive.


----------



## CPNY (Jul 13, 2020)

RX8 said:


> I am probably more cynical than most but I don’t see anything in the OP,s statements to suggest an ulterior motive. He purchased two deeds and admits it was something under $100,000, which isn’t out of line for two retail deeds. He didn’t have anything negative to say about HGVC or the sales reps, said he rescinded after finding TUG, and is still a happy timeshare owner with his current HGVC.  You say that you find it hard to believe that the OP didn’t do due diligence prior to signing on the dotted line but doesn’t everyone who purchases a timeshare at a presentation do so without due diligence?  Unlike most people who purchase from the developer he did his due diligence after the fact and in time to rescind.  This all seems legit to me but maybe I am missing something.


Sounds about right to me.


----------



## tombanjo (Jul 13, 2020)

People regularly spend 50K on a timeshare without the blink of an eye. I was quoted over 100K for the Quin. Every single resale was a developer purchase to start with. Not hard to believe a combined sale was put together in that area. In theory, people are supposed to be qualified with a fairly high income to be eligible for a sale presentation.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Jul 13, 2020)

I just found out that a relative of mine bought 7k + 7k at Elara for almost $60k, so the $100k claim here is plausible, but it would be nice to have more details like resort, points, season, full price, etc, not to give the buyer a hard time, but it still amazes me to see the retail prices are so high

The original poster has only one post, stated they own Ocean 22, and are from Jacksonville. A 14,000 point contract direct from HGVC would probably be $120,000 (just a guess)

Even the user name 45#1 may be a political reference to the president....did anyone else catch that


----------



## billymach4 (Jul 13, 2020)

DazedandConfused said:


> I just found out that a relative of mine bought 7k + 7k at Elara for almost $60k, so the $100k claim here is plausible, but it would be nice to have more details like resort, points, season, full price, etc, not to give the buyer a hard time, but it still amazes me to see the retail prices are so high
> 
> The original poster has only one post, stated they own Ocean 22, and are from Jacksonville. A 14,000 point contract direct from HGVC would probably be $120,000 (just a guess)
> 
> Even the user name 45#1 may be a political reference to the president....did anyone else catch that



Wow. That is a hidden message. Good one. Now I am even more suspicious


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 13, 2020)

they havent been back since the first post, so perhaps they will chime to answer more questions in the future.


----------



## jabberwocky (Jul 13, 2020)

At a presentation last November they offered us a GI week worth 14,400 points for around $130k.  The pitch was that this would get us to an Elite level.  $100k doesn't seem too outrageous and what they try to sell you probably depends on your profile.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 13, 2020)

DazedandConfused said:


> Even the user name 45#1 may be a political reference to the president....did anyone else catch that


Not to be political, but Jacksonville is also the announced new location of the Republican Convention.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 13, 2020)

TUGBrian said:


> they havent been back since the first post, so perhaps they will chime to answer more questions in the future.


On another forum on read, they label certain posters like this as "Hit and Run".


----------



## escanoe (Jul 13, 2020)

DazedandConfused said:


> Even the user name 45#1 may be a political reference to the president....did anyone else catch that



Nah, he’s real. I think he’s friends with @RNCollins.


----------

